# Tapering jigs



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

These are used to split legs on the table saw.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

???

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

firemedic said:


> ???
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
Same here:surrender:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huh?*



Chancewoodchuck said:


> These are used to split legs on the table saw.


You want one? You got one? You wanna build one? You need plans for one? :blink:

I don't exactly agree that they are used to "split legs"...but rather to make "tapered legs" on the table saw. 
Most folks wouldn't want their table saw legs "split" :no: bill


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

Charles Neal has plans for a great tapering jig.

Inline Industries used to have an excellent one if you don't want to build it yourself if they are still in business.

Domer


----------

